# Adria Twin Leisure Battery



## 101703

I picked up my new Twin a couple of weeks ago and one of the problems I have had is the leisure battery. After constant phonecalls to the dealer (over 200 miles away) they have sent me another battery.

The thing is, its a different battery to the original. My twin came supplied with a 75ah gel battery, I had planned to add another one the same as two of this size will fit into the housing.

The dealer has wrongly sent me a battery from a different Adria motorhome. As the one sent is of higher power I was thinking its probably not worth trying to get it changed. The one sent is an Exide gel 85ah. After doing a quick search on google to see what another battery the same would cost the only price I can find is £320.

This seams alot for a battery, is this just a great battery or just a high priced one?

I cant decide whether to send the new one back and ask for the right one, keep the one they have sent or buy 2 new batteries and try to sell the Exide.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

If it is the same size and you can put it where you want to, just fit it.
The extra amperage is a bonus!

Gel batteries are more expensive than lead acid.

Regards


----------



## b6x

If you can get near £320 for it, I'd sell the Exide and buy a single 130Ah AGM for about £200. AGM seem a fair bit cheaper than GEL

Or lead acid if you can be bothered with the topping up and sorting out a venting tube etc


----------



## tramp

*fg t*

hi davd3003,
the gel batteries are okay but take longer to recharge from a discharged state allthough they can be discharged to a lower level than lead acid withouy damage and last a lot longer than lead acid if treated proporley. the big advantage is they dont need venting , becarefull when moving the units and wires around on the new twins as there aint alot of play behind the control panels. We tried but in the end bought a 250amp advanced gel type and mounted it on the floor in its own box.

You really need 2 batteries as the 70amp std doesnt last more than 2-3 days with the gas blown air on in winter etc. Also beaware that when the electrical connections are broken the water dump valve is activated unless you have a crafty adaptor to stop this.

we use a doulble glassing packer cut out to clip over the resess in the push/pull plunger works a treat and easy to use .

tramp


----------



## rowley

Like B6x I fitted an Energy 130ah AGM battery. I bought mine for £135 inc delivery,but there is one on ebay for £169 and it is open to offers. 

The setting on the Elektroblock stays the same as for the gel.


----------



## 101703

Thankyou for the replies,I think I'll try one single larger battery as suggested (and the double glazing packer trick).

Cheers.


----------



## 107925

I've still got the standard leisure battery and haven't really given it much stick, as I've been on hookup each time. I had imagined that even in winter, with me going out and about, the battery would replenish itself. Do I take it that you guys who've gone for a beefier battery found it impossible to keep the standard Twin battery charged?

Shaun


----------



## b6x

I haven't actually changed mine from the standard yet. Just something I need to sort out. 

Not had any problems with the standard one as of yet, but would just like the option of not having to worry about it


----------



## premiermotorhomes

I will not provide pricing here, but we have deemed that it would be possible to relocate some of the electrics in the battery compartment to allow the fitment of a second battery, 70Ah AGM or 85Ah Wet. You can have a larger AGM or Wet battery fitted, you will be capped at 130Ah, after this the battery compartment will not be able to accomodate the larger case size required by higher Ah batteries.

Looking at it for price per Ah, the most cost effective solution would be fitting a second battery. For example, two 70Ah would be 140Ah, and two 85Ah would be 170Ah. In the latter example, this would provide you with the most effective solution, providing that you dont mind non maintence free batteries.

We have just become agents for Elecsol batteries, which are maintenence free wet batteries with a 5 year warranty. Please see www.elecsolbatteries.com.

Hope this help,
Regards,
Chris 
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## 108946

I've got a TAB 75Ah gel battery from my 07 Adria Twin which I want to sell. Anyone interested? They're insanely expensive to buy new so hopefully someone will want to snap it up!


----------



## mastyke

*Gel battery*



Tobby said:


> I've got a TAB 75Ah gel battery from my 07 Adria Twin which I want to sell. Anyone interested? They're insanely expensive to buy new so hopefully someone will want to snap it up!


How much do you want for battery. I have a twin same age as yours and although my battery seems sufficient I would consider adding a second battery.

[email protected]

Thanks ,
Mick


----------



## homenaway

Hi Tobby,

What's the state of play on your Gel battery and is it still for sale?

Also has it been in use for the last two years? 

Steve


----------



## joedenise

my elecktro block has two one for gel and on for wet cell

joe


----------



## AdriaTwin

*Additional battery for Adria Twin*

My wife & I also agreed that the original 70Ah battery in our 2008 Twin was insufficient for anything longer than a few days of camping without a hook-up, so our dealer recently fitted a matched pair of Elecsol 100Ah AGM batteries.

They are a very snug fit in the compartment under the head of the bed and I believe required moving the Shaudt charger & control system a little further back.

I also had a couple of extra ventilation holes fitted as we also have our 500w inverter located in the same compartment and in hot weather there just isn't enough air movement.

Regards,
Tony
2007/8 Red Adria Twin 160


----------

